# PORTER CABLE 6931 Good of Bad?



## kr3 (Dec 30, 2015)

HI, 
I am considering getting my first plunge router for a project coming up. I found a 6930 with motor on CL. After reading some post it looks like this Might not be a good base, sounds like it may have a lot of slop in it?
Anyone know if this is a consistent issue with this base of just a few guys having some bad luck?

Also any suggestions on a decent base?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

They all rock a little when un-locked.
The 6931 is firm and solid when locked.
Abused? Maybe so, but so are the rest of them.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't speak for the current PC models offered, however I've had a 690 since 04, I bought the 694 kit. I wrecked the 1st motor in about 4 to 6 months, using it on composite decks, plastic melted on the windings and such and died, I was clueless. The builder I was framing for wasn't wiling to supply, replace or reimburse so I stopped taking deck frames with composite decking. I got a few bucks for the dead one, (still lots of usable parts) that went toward a new motor. The machine has seen tons of work jobsite and shop, finesse and muscle work, it gets an occasional blow out to keep it clean and that's it.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been using one for nearly 20 years, still a good machine.

As for the base question, are you looking for one to go into a table? You can buy a Kreg, or a Rousseau, or Harbor Freight, or Vertias (non-traditional round one) from anywhere between $20 and $200. Everyone of them has advantages and disadvantages, you have to determine what is going to best suit your needs. 

If you are building your own table, you can use any maker's plate, or make your own. If you are buying a table top, you need to make sure the plate will fit it if it already has an opening.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to be a die hard PC user but I've had some issues with bearings on some of them and when I went to replace them found out that they were the cheapest bearings that money could buy.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I used to be a die hard PC user but I've had some issues with bearings on some of them and when I went to replace them found out that they were the cheapest bearings that money could buy.


Me too Chuck, They were the standard of the industry when I was in the trades, I had 2 690's and a trim router. Still use the trim router, even tho I don't like the height adjustment. And on the 690's I took off the wing nut height adjustment clamp and installed the Rockler cam locks .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kr3 said:


> HI,
> I am considering getting my first plunge router for a project coming up. I found a 6930 with motor on CL. After reading some post it looks like this Might not be a good base, sounds like it may have a lot of slop in it?
> Anyone know if this is a consistent issue with this base of just a few guys having some bad luck?
> 
> ...


new ones (3-4 years old) aren't anything like the older models...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

My 690 has never been out of the plunge base, I heard PC was bought out some time in 05/06. The shop I took my tools to for repairs said PC went down the tubes when bought out and they were having difficult time getting parts. Dewalt? I know they bought out Emglo and repainted to the Dewalt color.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Black & Decker owns DeVilbiss Air Power, DeWalt, Porter-Cable, Bostitch, Mac Tools, Proto, Blackhawk, Stanley Hand Tools, Husky and a whole lot more. 

Bosch owns Skill and Dremel, there's really not a lot of competition anymore!


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Bought my first 690 forty years ago. Plunge base about 15 years ago. 

I liked them so much I now have four 690's (garage and estate sales) and about 20 bases!

I threw a bid in on two on-line auctions and one both. I'm ashamed to say what I paid for them.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> new ones (3-4 years old) aren't anything like the older models...


That's interesting. Look what Rocker says about the 690 on its website:

"A classic tried-and-true router that has remained virtually unchanged for decades - if it's not broke, don't fix it! "

Their statement is not true, is it?

Porter Cable 690LR Router | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Black & Decker owns DeVilbiss Air Power, DeWalt, Porter-Cable, Bostitch, Mac Tools, Proto, Blackhawk, Stanley Hand Tools, Husky and a whole lot more.
> 
> Bosch owns Skill and Dremel, there's really not a lot of competition anymore!


I bet that B&D is not the same as the original, the B&D power tools were once good tools, but the later ones spoiled all that. 

Herb


----------

